# thailand here



## Benjamin159 (Feb 21, 2015)

hello im bodybuilder from thailand, been doing steroids on off 10 years but mostly hgh year round.
i been on the stage several times but never won anything. im here to give and take information on the site.

look forward to talk with you guys.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome, you will find alot of good info here.


----------



## brazey (Feb 22, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Greedy (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome!! Sawadee krub  I'm a thai bber too.


----------

